

Show HN: the new SAAS, Songs as a Service - sagey
http://www.songsasaservice.com

======
jr_sci
It's a nice idea. Once I was promoting an upcoming music band when I suggested
them to hold a content where they will feature the lyrics of the winner in
their Album. It works great for popularity.

Never wondered somebody will turn Songs as a Service. Nice idea. Here's a Loop
hole. They should have said the lowest bidder instead of a highest bidder. I
don't see how it will work as the highest bid can be an infinite number.

